# love



## apple01

I am going to get a tattoo in Romanian that says "love", but because I was born adn adopted in Romania I am not familiar with the language and not sure if the internet is acccurate.


----------



## pizzakid

'Dragoste' (the noun) and 'iubi' (to love) could be what you mean, but a native speaker would know better than me.


----------



## Trisia

Hi, welcome to the forum  I hope you'll like us 

Pizzakid is right about "dragoste." The verb "a iubi" can also turn into a noun: "iubire" (love).

But the question is, what exactly do you intend to write? You said


> I am not familiar with the language and not sure if the internet is acccurate.


What results did you get?

EDIT: Erm... Old A is on to something, from a cultural point of view . I don't know about the US, but over here not too many would be impressed with someone having such a tattoo. 

(Oh, and Old A, that wouldn't be the dumbest, really you're exaggerating. I once saw a guy with a mushroom tattooed on his forearm)


----------



## OldAvatar

A tatoo that says _dragoste_, _iubire_ or _amor  _will be the dumbest tattoo I've ever heard of. You will look like an old fashion stupid criminal. It is absolutely bad taste.


----------



## Jaws

OldAvatar said:


> A tatoo that says _dragoste_, _iubire_ or _amor _will be the dumbest tattoo I've ever heard of. You will look like an old fashion stupid criminal. It is absolutely bad taste.


 
Why?


----------



## OldAvatar

Many of convicted people, who spent many years in prisons, have cheap tattoos like the one our friend here wants to have. It's like a particular mark for them.


----------



## Jaws

Ah, I understand, thanks.


----------

